# Magic mirror on the wall, who’s the derpiest of them all.



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingDerps/comments/wsyrli


----------



## Gaer (Aug 20, 2022)

Reminds me of MYSELF, when I look in the mirror!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 20, 2022)

Mirror Mirror on the wall what I want are the biggest balls of all


----------

